# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  kada u veću AS?

## M.a.r.t.a

K. ima oko 8 i pol kg, sad će 10 mjeseci. Dug je i mršav.

Imamo MC Cabrio, ali ju je prerastao. Kad ga sjednemo u auto noge su mu skvrčene, a od glave do ruba mu nema ni ta 2 cm.

Naručili smo Priori XP.

Zanima me jeli sigurniji u Cabriju koji mu dobno i po težini odgovara, ali on kipi iz njega ili u komotnu XP koja je za bebe od 9 kg?

----------


## Ancica

Ne smije u sjedalicu koja je tek za bebe od 9 kg.

Nema veze sto su mu noge skvrcene, nit mu je neudobno zbog toga niti je sigurnost manja. Problem je jedino s visinom glave. Postrmite malo sjedalicu (da bude blize 60 stupnjeva u usporedbi sa tlom, naspram famoznih 45 stupnjeva za novorodene bebe) i dogurajte do barem 9 kg. Jel se moze samostalno ustati?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

ne može se ustati na jen'dva. 
prvo na sve 4 pa se hvati za nešto pa se digne   :Laughing:  
šta je stvarno bitno tih pola kg, muž će me ubiti jer sam mu nabijala tu AS na nos danima.

----------


## Amalthea

Bitno je. Inače bi pisalo od 8.   :Smile:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

ja sam skužila da je sve to cca. 

jer kako bi moj mali sa 9 mj imao 9 kg kad je genetski žilavko?

----------


## Amalthea

Godine su cca (cca. od 1. godine) i služe za orijentaciju.

Ono što se mora poštovati kod AS su kilogrami.

----------


## bruni

Da ne otvaram novu temu.....zanima me da li se autosjedalice/nosiljke (do 13 kg) mogu okrenuti u smjeru vožnje ili ne?

----------


## Lutonjica

ne mogu

----------


## Lutonjica

odnosno, ne smiju

----------


## bruni

hvala   :Smile:  ....znači kad steknemo uvijete, kupujemo nove, veće...

----------


## bruni

još nešto   :Rolling Eyes:  .....moraju samostalno ustajati i imati najmanje 9 kg ili može biti zadovoljen samo jedan od ova dva uvjeta?

----------


## Juroslav

Oba, oba moraju pasti!

----------


## Ancica

A treci kojem treba teziti je da beba ima barem godinu dana   :Smile:

----------


## bruni

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## lasica

hmm...kaj da ja radim onda? mi smo 7 i pol mjeseci,imamo 9500gr  i cca 74 cm (možda i više),i stvarno više nemremo u našu klasičnu 0+ sjedalicu od chicca,zbog glave.ne diže se,osim uz namještaj/kinderbet (ali rijetko),posjeo se sam cca 3 puta do sada,inače je fizijatrica rekla da ga od sada smijemo poticati da sjedi,makar se sam ne diže u sjed,pa kad ga stavimo da sjedne sjedi i normalno održava balans,tu i tamo se zaklima,može manipulirati igračkama dok sjedi i ima prednje i bočne obrane.nisam pametna,fakat bi morali preći na neku veću,ali kad su sve veće prema naprijed i ravne...

----------


## Amalthea

Za vas je rješenje onda kombinirana AS koju ćete do dopuštene kilaže montirati u smjer obrnut smjeru kretanja, a nakon toga u smjeru kretanja automobila.

----------


## TONI

Upravo nas muči treba li Toni prijeći u novu AS? Još nema 3,5 godine, ali ima 17 kg i 102 cm. Glava joj - dio iznad uha - viri izvan sjedalice. Do sada smo imali MC XP i bili jako zadovoljni. Što "cure od AS" preporučuju - čekati da navrši 3,5 g. ili prijeći u novu AS? I koju uzeti?

----------


## Amalthea

Kako misliš - dio iznad uha?

Sjedalice 9-18 se prerastaju po visini kad je sredina uha na vrhu naslona (znači oko pola glave smije viriti iznad naslona).

----------


## TONI

Pa, uho je još u sjedalici   :Laughing:  ali vrh glave je iznad ruba naslona.

----------


## Amalthea

Onda vam je još ok.
Ne žuriti.
 8)

----------


## TONI

Zahvaljujem.   :Smile:

----------


## medusa

Imam i ja pitanje. Beba ima danas 4 mjeseca i vjerojato oko 7500 gr(sa 3 mjeseca je imala 7000 gr i 64 cm). Kad ju stavim u AS nogice su joj skvrčene i stvarno se već počinjem pitati da li da kupim drugu autosjedalicu. Sad imamo mutsy Traveller http://www.mutsy.nl/products/traveller/options
Do nedavno sam ju vozila u skroz spuštenm polozaju, a sad sam podila jer na AS-u je nacrtano da za kilažu preko 5 kg treba biti u skroz uspravnom. E sad mi nije jasno da li to stvarno tako treba jer se ona skliže po AS-u i gora nogicama o sic.

----------


## krumpiric

Skvrčene nogice nisu nikakav problem,osim ako je bebi jako neudobno.Za sigurnost je bitno dokle dodje glavica.
e,sad,



> Do nedavno sam ju vozila u skroz spuštenm polozaju, a sad sam podila jer na AS-u je nacrtano da za kilažu preko 5 kg treba biti u skroz uspravnom. E sad mi nije jasno da li to stvarno tako treba jer se ona skliže po AS-u i gora nogicama o sic.


Najmanji kut pod kojim bi ta AS (grupa 0) trebala bit (u odnosu na tlo,ne u odnosu na auto-sic) je 45 stupnjeva,idealan je 60,za malo veće bebce.Guza joj treba bit u mjestu za guzu,baš.Onom udubljenju.Ako nije tamo,tj.ako je beba premala i imaš rupu između kopče od pojasa i rupe za guzu,pa guza klizne tu,onda  staviš između tog mjesta za guzu i pojasa jastučić-ručnik-potporu u svakom slučaju.Nadam se da sam ok objasnila.

----------


## mišica

pokrećem ponovno temu jer 
-mališa ima 11mj i 13 kg
-iz jaja mu glava viri van dobrih 3-4 cm
-ALI NE USTAJE Sam
mislim, kad ga stavim da stoji, stoji čvrsto i dobro, a ustane sam jednom u 100 pokušaja (ako se potrefi)
nosimo platnene i vozim ga autom u najtanjim majičicama, jer se jaje inače neda zakopčati. i ovako mm mora upotrijebiti svu silu da to zakopča.
jel ga smijem prebaciti u 9-18kg?? obzirom da se eto, još ne diže. 
razmišljali jesmo, ali nikako nemamo mogućnosti za kupiti kombiniranu AS. što da radim?? :/

----------


## daddycool

> pokrećem ponovno temu jer 
> -mališa ima 11mj i 13 kg
> -iz jaja mu glava viri van dobrih 3-4 cm
> -ALI NE USTAJE Sam
> mislim, kad ga stavim da stoji, stoji čvrsto i dobro, a ustane sam jednom u 100 pokušaja (ako se potrefi)
> nosimo platnene i vozim ga autom u najtanjim majičicama, jer se jaje inače neda zakopčati. i ovako mm mora upotrijebiti svu silu da to zakopča.
> jel ga smijem prebaciti u 9-18kg?? obzirom da se eto, još ne diže. 
> razmišljali jesmo, ali nikako nemamo mogućnosti za kupiti kombiniranu AS. što da radim?? :/


pa za takve slučajeve postoje kombinirane AS
zašto niste u mogućnosti kupiti jednu?

----------


## mišica

9-18 smo dobili novu na poklon i nije nam fin situacija sjajna za kupovanje jos jedne sjedalice. radije neću voziti mališu nikam ak ne može u ovu 9-18.

----------


## daddycool

> 9-18 smo dobili novu na poklon i nije nam fin situacija sjajna za kupovanje jos jedne sjedalice. radije neću voziti mališu nikam ak ne može u ovu 9-18.


pa onda je bolje da ga nikamo ne voziš jer mislim da je samostalno dizanje za njega vrlo blizu (s obzirom na starost)

----------


## mišica

Pa jel sigurnije za njega kad stvarno moramo nekam autom (jučer smo morali na kontrolu u Vinogradsku) da ga vozim u jajetu gdje mu je pola glave vani, ili da montiramo ovu 9-18?? Stvarno nisam pametna što da radim, a ovo sa samostalnim ustajanjem bi moglo potrajati...

----------


## srecica

Ako mu glava viri van sjedalice to stvarno nije sigurno, i najbolje rjesenje za vas bi bila kombinirana autosjedalica (0-18kg)

Bitno je da se moze sam ustati jer je to znak da su mu se razvili misici i kosti koji drze vrat, te da mogu zadrzati glavu u slucaju sudara.

----------


## Amalthea

> Pa jel sigurnije za njega kad stvarno moramo nekam autom (jučer smo morali na kontrolu u Vinogradsku) da ga vozim u jajetu gdje mu je pola glave vani, ili da montiramo ovu 9-18?? Stvarno nisam pametna što da radim, a ovo sa samostalnim ustajanjem bi moglo potrajati...


Od ovog dvoje što si navela ni jedno nije ok za njega. Kao što je srećica rekla, kombinirana AS bi bila najbolje rješenje.

Ne znam koliko daleko živite od Vinogradske (vidim da je lokacija ZG), ali nije li odlazak kolicima (ili tramvajem) moguća opcija? 

(Nadam se da nisam predložila nešto nemoguće)

----------


## aries24

mene zanima par stvari

1. ava još ni blizu nije prelaska u sljedeću, a glava joj već viri van

jel gore da joj glava viri iz sjedalice sa dobrom ocjenom, ili da ju metnem u kombiniranu s lošijom ocjenom?

2. noa je kilažom na granici (17,5 kg), ali visinom još ima dosta do prelaska u sljedeću

što se događa ako sa recimo 19 kg koristi sjedalicu do 18? koliko su oni njegovi pojasevi tu sigurni? nikako mi se ne da vezati ga samo pojasem od auta, premali mi je za to, a kombinirane 9-36 imaju lošu ocjenu za sigurnost

koje je manje od ova dva zla?

----------


## Amalthea

> mene zanima par stvari
> 
> 1. ava još ni blizu nije prelaska u sljedeću, a glava joj već viri van
> 
> jel gore da joj glava viri iz sjedalice sa dobrom ocjenom, ili da ju metnem u kombiniranu s lošijom ocjenom?
> 
> 2. noa je kilažom na granici (17,5 kg), ali visinom još ima dosta do prelaska u sljedeću
> 
> što se događa ako sa recimo 19 kg koristi sjedalicu do 18? koliko su oni njegovi pojasevi tu sigurni? nikako mi se ne da vezati ga samo pojasem od auta, premali mi je za to, a kombinirane 9-36 imaju lošu ocjenu za sigurnost
> ...


AD 1. Jeste li pokušali povećati nagib AS? Dozvoljeno je i do 60 stupnjeva, onda obično djeca dublje "sjednu" u AS pa im glava ne viri toliko.

Ako viri i onda - u kombiniranu. Glava ne smije viriti da se ne bi vrat djeteta prelomio preko naslona sjedalice u slučaju sudara.

AD 2. U sjedalici do 18 kg može biti samo do 18 kg. Ne više, jer sjedalica nije atestirana za veću kilažu. Možda se u slučaju sudara ne dogodi ništa, možda pojasevi popuste. Kad pređe 18 kg - onda u sljedeću grupu. ALi ako ima 17.5 kg, možda prođe i cijela godina dok natuče tih 500 g. Polako.

----------


## aries24

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## daddycool

> 9-18 smo dobili novu na poklon i nije nam fin situacija sjajna za kupovanje jos jedne sjedalice. radije neću voziti mališu nikam ak ne može u ovu 9-18.


nadam se da nisam zvučao bahato, ako jesam sorry.  :Embarassed:  mislio sam da kupujete sjedalicu 9-18 kg nisam skužio da ju već imate.

----------


## mišica

ma nije bilo bahato.  :Smile:   Nego sam na sto muka što i kako. hebate, da ju nismo dobili od strica, prodala bi ovu i kupila kombiniranu, ali nemogu...

----------


## ivana zg

snoopygirl je napisala/o: 
jel postoji uopće kod nas za kupit kombinirani booster, tj sjedalica s svojim pojasevima koji se skidaju a da je isofix i da se može vezati i u drugim automobilima? 


I mene to zanima. 
Da ne otvaram novu temu, moj je problem ovaj: Emanuela ima 9,5mjeseci i preko 80cm, 11kg, glava joj jako viri iz sjedalice (imamo Peg-Perego 0-13 s isofixom i jako smo zadovoljni,jako je čvrsta i teška, pa ju je malo problem prenositi). 

Što da ja sada radim, ja bih isto htijela booster od 9-36kg jer mi se ne isplati opet za par mjeseci kupovati novu sjedalicu. 
Smije li ona uopće u takvu sjedalicu s nepunih 10mjeseci? 
Gdje ju nabaviti i po kojoj cijeni? 
Ima li u Njemačkoj ili Sloveniji? 
Nije mi jasno ovo o isofixu, što se on ne može montirati u aute koji ga nemaju, jer naš za sjedalicu od 9-13 se montira kao sjedalica  nema nikakve dodatke za "prištekat" iza sjedala???

Emanuela je neurorizična, ne posjeda se sama, ne puza i ne hoda.
Što da radim?
Razmišljam da izvadim taj "uložak" iz sjedalice, ali onda mi se čini da neće biti tako sigurna za glavu-pitanje je smije li se to uopće izvaditi?

----------


## Amalthea

Ako se samostalno ne posjeda, ne smije u sjedalicu koja gleda u smjer vožnje.

Hoćeš reći da dijete ima još onaj uložak oko glave?
Pročitaj u uputama autosjedalice, to se obično ima do 3. mjeseca, a nakon toga se miče. 
Javi.

----------


## Inesica

> Ako se samostalno ne posjeda, ne smije u sjedalicu koja gleda u smjer vožnje.
> 
> Hoćeš reći da dijete ima još onaj uložak oko glave?
> Pročitaj u uputama autosjedalice, to se obično ima do 3. mjeseca, a nakon toga se miče. 
> Javi.


na ovom zadnjem pregledu vidjeli smo dvije PP sjedalice, friške sipod čekića, kojima se jstučići za glavu ne vade.

ti jastučići nejdu skroz oko glave (sa strane i iznad tjemena) nego samo sa strane.
OBAVEZNO pogledati u uputama jel izgleda da PP u svaku novu liniju ubaci poneku novinu

----------


## Amalthea

> jel izgleda da PP u svaku novu liniju ubaci poneku novinu


  :Nope:  


Zato se stalno i naglašava




> OBAVEZNO pogledati u uputama

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.pegperego.com/page.php?si...000000117&cl=C

moja je baš ovakva samo druge boje, upute nisam dobila na hrvatskom, tj. mislim da imamo samo one za kolica pa ću pogledati kad ih nađem jel tamo što piše-imamo kolica peg-perego uno na koje se montira ta sjedalica, valjda će nešto tamo pisati.


http://www.baby-strollers-guide.com/...mo_viaggio.asp

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.pegperego.com/page.php?si...000000118&cl=C

evo na engleskom ali ja tu ništa ne vidim da piše o umetku, otvorila sam kolekciju 2007g ne ovu novu 2008g, baš zato što smo je kupili tada početkom 2007g i ta je sjedalica bila novitet tj. imala je drugčiji čvršći uložak za glavu od npr. primo viaggio ( ova je primo viaggio sip) :?

----------


## duška

moje cure su 9 mj i isto su im ove as postale premale pa mislimo preći u veće jer su prešle 9 kg,a ako budemo čekali da navrše godinu kako se savjetuje mislim da uopće neće moći ući u ove as.

----------


## Maruška

> moje cure su 9 mj i isto su im ove as postale premale pa mislimo preći u veće jer su prešle 9 kg,a ako budemo čekali da navrše godinu kako se savjetuje mislim da uopće neće moći ući u ove as.


Nije bitno da navrše godinu dana već da se mogu samostalno ustajati (uz zadovoljen uvjet težine).

----------


## ivana zg

Nitko mi nije odgovorio....
uglavnom mislim da se umetak u sjedalici može osšarafiti ali sjedalica mi se onda čini manje sigurna i neudobnija......
Ima li tko tu sjedalicu peg-perego primo viaggo sip s bazom?

Inače Emi je propuzala, sama se posjeda i lagano se počinje dizati na nogice, za jedan dan će 11 mjeseci, a ima oko 13 kg, smije li u veću sjedalicu i koju, molim vas prepruke, koje su najsigurnije i gdje da ih kupim, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Ancica

Ivana, ako je presisala 13 kg onda MORA u sljedecu sjedalicu. Sva sreca da se dize na nogice.

Kaj se najsigurnije sjedalice tice, najsigurnija je ona koja zadovoljava atest i dobro sjeda u vas auto. Isprobajte prvo njih nekoliko i na osnovu toga si napravite uzi izbor, a onda iz tog uze izbora birajte po vama vaznim kriterijima.

----------


## ivana zg

> Ivana, ako je presisala 13 kg onda MORA u sljedecu sjedalicu. Sva sreca da se dize na nogice.
> 
> Kaj se najsigurnije sjedalice tice, najsigurnija je ona koja zadovoljava atest i dobro sjeda u vas auto. Isprobajte prvo njih nekoliko i na osnovu toga si napravite uzi izbor, a onda iz tog uze izbora birajte po vama vaznim kriterijima.


HVALA  :Kiss:

----------


## Roza

dakle, Tarzan ima 9 mjeseci, skoro 11 kg, 76 cm, sjedi, ustane se s vremena na vrijeme u kinderbetu ili negdje gdje se može zgodno primiti.
kupila bi veću AS (baš je sad na akciji pa ću je svakako kupiti), ali ne znam kad da ga preselim iz one 0-13 kg (bebe confort creatis).

dajte mi pojasnite to ustajanje i prijelaz u veću AS. znači li to da ustane pridržavajući se uz namještaj ili da se sam samcat ustane i stoji?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja ću margitu držati u jajetu koliko god će to biti moguće, jer znam da je to još uvijek najsigurnije za nju
ona ima 13 mjeseci, 10 kg, i samostalno hoda već skoro 2 mjeseca. ali će još neko vrijeme biti u 0-13
i daj mi reci koja je to i gdje na akciji, i nama treba   :Grin:

----------


## Nika

Roza ovdje je super objašnjeno, kopiram samo dio.






> Prevladavajuće krivo shvaćanje je tvrdnja da jačina mišića i mogućnost njihove kontrole može odlučiti o tome je li dijete spremno za okretanje u smjer vožnje i time izložiti njegov vrat vrlo jakim silama koje će u slučaju frontalnog sudara djelovati na dijete. Kad vozilo udari u drugi objekt brzinom od otprilike 50 km/h, zaustavit će se stupnjem deakceleracije (negativne akceleracije) od otprilike 25G. Međutim, zbog vremenske razlike od trenutka zaustavljanja vozila do trenutka kad se putnici u vozilu zaustave, glava osobe koja je okrenuta u smjer vožnje može dosegnuti opterećenje i do 70 G. (Više možete pročitati u članku o fizici i dinamici sudara). Čak i najsnažniji vojnički vrat teško može podnijeti takvo opterećenje. Snaga vratnih mišića nije ta koja je presudna za to da li će kralježnica izdržati opterećenje i hoće li se leđna moždina oštetiti već je to čvrstoća vratnih kostiju u kombinaciji s ligamentima koji ih vežu . 
> 
> Kod djece ovo je pitanje još važnije, budući da njihov kostur nije do kraja okošten; dječje kosti su mekane te se deformiraju i odvajaju pod utjecajem sila sudara, ostavljajući leđnu moždinu kao posljednju vezu između glave i tijela. Ovo nisu nagađanja - temelje se na stvarnim fiziološkim mjerenjima. Huelke i suradnici (*) obavljali su mjerenja tijekom autopsija i došli do podataka da se vratni kralješci i pripadajući ligamenti kod djece mogu razmaknuti i do 2 inča (oko 5 cm), ali leđna moždina puca već ako se razvuče više od 0,25 inča (0,635 cm). Stvarni sudari su pokazali da se lubanja malog djeteta može doslovno otrgnuti od kralježnice pod djelovanjem sila sudara.


autojedalice.info

----------


## Roza

hvala cure!




> daj mi reci koja je to i gdje na akciji, i nama treba


axiss, bebe confort, TL, umjesto 1999 kn sada košta 1599 kn (do kraja travnja)

----------


## ivana zg

> hvala cure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


tako je ja vidila u TL na Žitnjaku

Kako je ocjenjena ta axiss, ona se okreće jel tako?

----------


## klaris

to je jezivo objašnjeno, toliko da uopće ne bi vozila nju.   :Sad:  

nama se malena diže, sa 9 je poćela, hoda sama pridržavajući se uz namještaj, puže, al za kg ne znam je ima baš 9, sad će 11mj i već je duže u AS 9-18, i sad sam se već zamislila da je vratim u manju?

A svi su me forsirali ''kad ces je stavit u veću,ta joj je mala; ona je velika; jadna ne vidi ništa u vožnji, jer je okrenuta zada; pa moj je već sa 8mj bio u većoj as'' i slićne priče.

A sad sam stvarno zbunjena  :?

----------


## klaris

evo točno sam provjerila stavili smo je u veću as sa 9mj i 7dana, tada se već dizala u ogradici, a hodala uz naše držanje,al je imala 8kg i nešto!?
strašno
a sad valjda ima 9kg, ne znam joj točnu kilažu jer me pedijatrica naručila tek iza prve godine, a zadnji pregled je bio sa 9mj, a doma nemam vagu!

al sad je gotovo, prošlo je, i nije se desilo hvala Bogu ništa

šta vi mislite hoće li koji gram gore-dolje smetat, pošto je ona već dosta aktivna, samo šta ne prohoda?

----------


## bibai

Da li je sigurnije veće dijete (16 kg) koje ju nije preraslo visinom voziti u AS 9-18 ili onoj 15-36?

----------


## daddycool

> Da li je sigurnije veće dijete (16 kg) koje ju nije preraslo visinom voziti u AS 9-18 ili onoj 15-36?


bolje da je u sjedalici od 9 do 18 kg jer je u njoj vezano pojasom u 5 točaka

----------


## Amalthea

> Da li je sigurnije veće dijete (16 kg) koje ju nije preraslo visinom voziti u AS 9-18 ili onoj 15-36?


Definitivno 9-18.

Da bar postoje s pet točaka i do 36 kg.   :Saint:

----------


## bibai

Amalthea, daddy   :Kiss:

----------


## marta

> bibai prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li je sigurnije veće dijete (16 kg) koje ju nije preraslo visinom voziti u AS 9-18 ili onoj 15-36?
> 
> 
> bolje da je u sjedalici od 9 do 18 kg jer je u njoj vezano pojasom u 5 točaka


Vid viri iz te sjedalice od 9 do 18 kg. A ima samo 2 g i 2 m. Trenutno ima 16,5 kg i 96cm.  :/  Sta da radim? Do koje se visine uopce moze voziti u ovoj do 18kg?

----------


## Imga

u sjedalici 9-18 može se voziti dok mu točka u sredini uha ne prelazi vrh sjedalice
nije važno ako viri samo vrh glave

znam kako ti je, moj je isto brzo prerastao tu as I
raste ko iz vode

----------


## Amalthea

*marta*, moj je viši od 100 cm (al' ne znam točno koliko) i još ga vozim u grupi I.
Točno je Imga napisala; kad sredina ušiju pređe vrh naslona sjedalice, onda ju je prerasao po visini.

----------


## marta

Odlicno. Hvala.

 :Smile:

----------


## duška

mi ćemo evo u veće as,jer cure osim što će godinu dana imaju obje oko 10kg a mogu i same ustati.

----------

